# Powerhead on a 55 gal?



## apeddle (Jan 9, 2012)

Im running 3 ac hob filters (110, 50, 30) along with a 12" airstone. s a powerhead needed or do I already have dece circulation?


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't think you do at all with all those filters, but if you have tons of poop and debris on top of the sand, it might be a good idea to keep things flowing.


----------



## apeddle (Jan 9, 2012)

I vacuum it weekly, but I read that they enjoy the current. I could also put some media in it and let it double as another filter?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't think it is necessary however depending on how you position it, it may help to force debris/waste towards the inlets on the AC filters.


----------



## apeddle (Jan 9, 2012)

the ac's do a great job of keeping the water clean, but debris builds up on any flat surface and I hate having to vacuum every inch of the tank weekly.


----------



## ranchialex (Dec 4, 2011)

I have 2 powerheads and a canister. The fish love the current, but it's tricky for me, with a sand substrate, to position the powerhead nozzle low enough to keep debris moving, yet not so low that it blows a canyon through the sand. If you have a decent way to disguise the ugliness of a powerhead inside the aquarium, I'm for it.


----------



## apeddle (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a mixture of sand and crush coral, well its aragonite actually and my biggest worry was blowing sand all over the place. If i positioned the powerhead blowing across the middle of the tank, from side to side it would probably clear the debris off my rock structure, only problem then is I have a ugly piece of plastic in the middle of my tank


----------



## ranchialex (Dec 4, 2011)

Much of my tank design centers around hiding powerheads. Just redid my tank and took a pic this morning. Tell me if you can spot the 2 (rather large) powerheads: http://i.imgur.com/ZyKVz.jpg


----------



## ndblaikie (Oct 12, 2011)

ranchialex said:


> Much of my tank design centers around hiding powerheads. Just redid my tank and took a pic this morning. Tell me if you can spot the 2 (rather large) powerheads: http://i.imgur.com/ZyKVz.jpg


I believe one to be behind the structure on the left and the other to be behind the head on the right.


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah that is an issue hiding them efficiently. I like what you did with that Ranchialex!

It's up to you if you want to add power heads, the fish wont mind and you will just have cleaner water in the end!


----------



## ranchialex (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah the wires give them away, but at least they're not atrociously in your face. It's a mask, btw, hard to see


----------



## apeddle (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah there pretty well hidden, I think I will pick up a power head or two. Are those cheap ones on eBay any good or should I stick with a brand name?

BTW that is a solid looking tank bro, what is it, a 220?


----------



## BullyBuddies (Jan 4, 2012)

Are the powerheads noisy?


----------



## apeddle (Jan 9, 2012)

depends how close they are to the surface, I think. The motors run pretty silently the only noise would water bubbling if the powerhead is close to the surface.

The best thing to do is youtube the model you were looking at and see if it is relatively quiet or not.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

My maxijet 1200 is very quiet. It sits right at the top middle of my tank and I can't hear it. Sometimes the power cord rattles on the tank trim so I just jiggle it and it goes away. I have the water disperser on the end of the nozzle and it points slightly upward causing surface agitation. It is 295gph it the power head mode and even pointed slightly upward it is still pretty powerful and really aids in getting the floating debris to the intakes of my filters.


----------



## ranchialex (Dec 4, 2011)

Submersed powerheads are silent, unless you add the air bubbler that makes some noise. Mine are totally silent... my powerstrip is a bit sketchy so sometimes I need to stick a net down in front to know if they're even on, if there aren't fish swimming into the current.

I'm happy buying cheap, off-brand powerheads. If I get a year out of them I'm pretty happy for $15.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I see no need for powerheads. Calculate the gph turnover your filters are giving you (you can look at specs for the filters using online vendor websites) and if you have 7X or more, you are fine.

I've even had tanks work fine long-term with 4X hourly turnover...just requires a little more vacuuming each week.


----------



## apeddle (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes the tank circulates pretty well, I just get a bit of debris build up because my cichlids are very messy eaters lol.


----------

